# كميات من البرسيم والشعير والاعلاف



## القليوبي (1 أبريل 2011)

*











يسرني القليوبي الموزع المعتمد الوكيل الاقليمي لتصدير البرسيم ان اعلن بداء شحن كميات كبيره من البرسيم العالي الجوده من نوع alfalfa
البرسيم مواصفاته 
رطوبه من 10-13% ونسبه عاليه من البروتين
صافي وخالي من الحشائش والاشواك 
الشد عالي جدا شد 1 متر × 40 سنتمتر × 40 سنتمتر 
الكميات كبيره جدا
البرسيم جودته A
القيمه الغذائيه له عاليه وفقا للأبحاث التابعه لمجموعتنا الماليه - الفنيه
جاف ويصلح للتخزين 
خالي من الامراض والنباتات الضاره
الوزن من 22 حتى 30 كيلو ( وحسب الطلب )
البرسيم جديد
الاوراق ناعمه وقليلة الاعواد
السلك المستخدم من حديد
يمكن توفير اوزان حسب الطلب او اوزان عاليه جدا 
الشحن خلال 15 يوم من التعاقد سواء بالضمانات البنكيه او العقود الموافق عليها
لذلك يجب تحديد الكميات والنوعيات بدقه 

نرحب بأصحاب مشاريع المواشي الذين يمتلكون كميات كبيره ونريد التعاقد معهم لكميات جيده
حيث ان الشحن يرتفع وينخفض كذلك الاعلاف بمختلف انواعها لاسباب كثيره لذلك التعاقد هو الطريق البناء للوصول للافضل

لاختيار افضل الانواع والجوده الدائمه ارجو الاتصال
بالمدير الاقليمي
القليوبي

00966563591633

[email protected]
​*


----------

